# Configurer  Stock Ticker sur Konfabulator 2.1.1.



## Chris92 (12 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si l'on peut afficher le CAC 40 dans le Widget ci-dessus. Je n'y arrive pas. Connaissez-vous la procédure à suivre ? Quand je rentre le code YAHOO (^FCHI) dans le champ obtenu en cliquant sur la loupe en haut à gauche, rien ne se passe et quand je clique sur la partie basse de la fenêtre du Widget, cela me renvoie sur YAHOO Finance mais pas moyen de parametrer une partie de cette fenêtre.
 Merci d'avance. :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour Chris,

Il est normal que ce widget n'affiche pas le CAC: "Stock symbol" = actions, et non pas indice 

Pour Yahoo !, le stock symbol est YHOO


----------



## Chris92 (14 Novembre 2005)

Merci à nouveau WOA, mais ce n'est pas ça. Le code YAHOO est bien "HYOO" mais les indices sont "^DJI" pour DOW JONES INDUSTRIES ou "^IXIC" pour le NASDAQ. J'ai rercherché le symbole pour le CAC 40 de la bourse de PARIS et c'est "^FCHI" mais quand je le rentre en cliquant sur la loupe en haut à droite de la fenêtre, rien ne se passe.
Dur ! Dur !
Si vous y arrivez, expliquez- moi la procédure.
Merci.


----------



## bibibenate (22 Novembre 2005)

Je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider mais par contre je n'arrive plus à rentrer d'actions dans mon "Stock Ticker" de Konfab. J'ai bien réussi une fois à rentrer une action mais depuis, impossible. Même en ecrivant strictement la m^me chose que dans Yahoo Finance qui semble être la source des chiffres.

J'y comprends rien.

En fait, c'est pour EDF, si vous savez comment faire...


----------

